# Tanked vs. Fish Tank Kings



## csolo541 (Mar 31, 2012)

I've been watching both shows and have some thoughts on them. Figured I'd see what other folks thought.

Tanked: Very entertaining over-all and I much prefer this show. Even though they put on an act for the camera, its still pretty funny and the aquariums they build are incredible! They seem to go a bit more in depth as far as showing the construction of the tanks and info about the fish too.

Fish Tank Kings (FTK): I don't really like the personalities on FTK. Overall just not impressed.

As for both shows, the snobby rich clients are hilarious!

What do you guys think?


----------



## rp-photo (Sep 22, 2011)

Tank is more entertaining..... TFK is more informative.... but i watch both when i remember to watch my DVR Recordings...


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

I watch both but I like kings only because they discuss things in more detail. They are both staged with a bunch of set ups and that drives me nuts but I know I am in the minority. I prefer shows like this old house and other shows on the DIY network that actually deal with the subject at hand instead of goofing off and joking around. I don't know....if I was a producer and I had my own show I would go this route....

Talk with customer and figure out what they want and budget. 
Talk about different kinds of tanks and set ups. 
Filtration.
Rocks and other decorations including substrate.
Fish...fresh or salt....fish only or reef, etc....

Then go into detail concerning the construction of the tanks from scratch.
Go into the planning stage.
Take it to customers home or business
Set it up
Arrange everything
Hook up filtration, lights, substrate, rocks, etc...
Put in water
Discuss seeding the tank and cycling, etc...
Introducing the fish and going into details such as the species of fish, what size tank they need, what fish get along with other fish, etc...

So basically it would be a start to finish install during a one hour show cutting out and editing accordingly.....

If anybody out there is reading this.....PLEASE GIVE ME MY OWN SHOW!!! LOL...


----------



## Mr.Dempsey (Jan 4, 2012)

Whats Fish Tank Kings?? *** watch Tanked all the time but never heard of Fish Tank Kings what channel is it on?


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Mr.Dempsey said:


> Whats Fish Tank Kings?? I've watch Tanked all the time but never heard of Fish Tank Kings what channel is it on?


National geographic wild I think...


----------



## vann59 (Jun 20, 2011)

Of course, as aquarists we have a different perspective that the average viewer. Asking us about it is like asking a surgeon about those plastic surgery shows. Their interest would be much more medical and technical than the average person, and so with us, we are very interested in the fish keeping aspect, and not just the eye candy part. Most viewers would fall asleep hearing about the technical stuff that we would love to see. That's why we spend more time on this forum than watching those shows. But those shows are good for the hobby, since they do give plenty of exposure to it. Okay, so we're fish geeks, but when their customers get into trouble with those made for TV tanks, they're gonna need people like us to fix their problems.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

vann59 said:


> Of course, as aquarists we have a different perspective that the average viewer. Asking us about it is like asking a surgeon about those plastic surgery shows. Their interest would be much more medical and technical than the average person, and so with us, we are very interested in the fish keeping aspect, and not just the eye candy part. Most viewers would fall asleep hearing about the technical stuff that we would love to see. That's why we spend more time on this forum than watching those shows. But those shows are good for the hobby, since they do give plenty of exposure to it. Okay, so we're fish geeks, but when their customers get into trouble with those made for TV tanks, they're gonna need people like us to fix their problems.


Yep....I know I am in the minority for sure.


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2012)

they are such huge tools on ftk.. its almost unbearable.. and the tanks are nicer on tanked also.. i do wish tanked would go into more details on how they acclimate the fish and cycle the tanks and what not... and the fact that they call filters "life support" urks my nerves


----------



## csolo541 (Mar 31, 2012)

I have noticed that as the newer Tanked episodes came out they started talking more about the cycle and seeding of new tanks. I'm guessing they started getting feedback about it.

I agree that we would tend to be more interested in the biology and mechanics of things. I feel sorry for the fish in some of the tanks. Like the skateboard quarter-pipe tank they made. I used to be a skater, but that was just a terrible tank idea. Poor fish.

The filtration systems they put in all their tanks look plenty good and I know that there are companies out there that do mobile aquarium cleaning and maintenance for a living. Most of these clients are swimming in money anyway.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

csolo541 said:


> I have noticed that as the newer Tanked episodes came out they started talking more about the cycle and seeding of new tanks. I'm guessing they started getting feedback about it.
> 
> I agree that we would tend to be more interested in the biology and mechanics of things. I feel sorry for the fish in some of the tanks. Like the skateboard quarter-pipe tank they made. I used to be a skater, but that was just a terrible tank idea. Poor fish.
> 
> The filtration systems they put in all their tanks look plenty good and I know that there are companies out there that do mobile aquarium cleaning and maintenance for a living. Most of these clients are swimming in money anyway.


Yep...would be nice to hear there thoughts on the sump systems them set up. Some look very nice from what I can see but they barely show them.


----------



## lucid_eye (Apr 12, 2009)

Again I watch them both and prefer the kings because they are more informative. Having said that Tanked is starting to lean towards the informative side now. On both shows I have only seen one tank that wasn't stuffed full of artificial coral inserts. I know their projects are customer drivin but they know that they have a larger profit margin if they push their in house artificials. On the last episode of FTK don't try to tell me that tank got that funky and the water level got that low in two weeks. Hire someone to maintain your tanks if you can't do it or don't own one.


----------



## countryboy814 (Feb 19, 2012)

csolo541 said:


> I have noticed that as the newer Tanked episodes came out they started talking more about the cycle and seeding of new tanks. I'm guessing they started getting feedback about it.
> 
> I agree that we would tend to be more interested in the biology and mechanics of things. I feel sorry for the fish in some of the tanks. Like the skateboard quarter-pipe tank they made. I used to be a skater, but that was just a terrible tank idea. Poor fish.
> 
> The filtration systems they put in all their tanks look plenty good and I know that there are companies out there that do mobile aquarium cleaning and maintenance for a living. Most of these clients are swimming in money anyway.


I was curious about cycling and why they didn't mention it on the show. So I emailed them and this is what they said. 
Hello Rick,

Thank you for watching the show!!

The tanks that are set up for the show are established with a concentrated commercial grade bacteria that is used in public aquariums and zoo's. We also try to use seeded bioballs and natural sea water whenever possible to set up the tanks. This helps to keep the water chemistry balanced. We also have a maintenance company come out everyday to check the tank for the first couple weeks to ensure nothing has gone wrong. There is a lot of work and money involved when you set up tanks like this but it looks good on TV. I wish that they would include when we explain all of this on the show, its been filmed several times but has never made the air. We don't have much of a say on what gets edited out or aired.

Hope this clears things up for you.
They may take awhile to answer but they will answer your questions.


----------



## vann59 (Jun 20, 2011)

It is highly plausible that detailed discussions of the technical aspects could wind up on the cutting floor because the editors thought it was too tedious. They're appealing to a mass audience with a low tolerance for anything that resembles going to school.


----------



## DIAMOND_CICHLIDS (Sep 22, 2011)

I like Tanked, they don't go into details but i find that they make some pretty impressive tanks!


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2012)

i vaguely remember when they did the school bus tank that they said they used the bacteria..


----------



## AulonoKarl (Mar 9, 2012)

I personally like that the fish tank kings have a guy on staff that is a marine biologist who looks after the health of the fish. I've only seen one episode though. I've set the DVR to record a couple episodes while I'm at work tomorrow. I think I will end up liking it more than tanked. I just can't stand the people on tanked.


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2012)

that guys a super tool thou.. its so bad that show..


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

m1ke715m said:


> that guys a super tool thou.. its so bad that show..


Yeah...I am having the same complaints now that I did about tanked. I think they are both about equal now at least in my eyes.


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2012)

im from jersey so im used to the way those tanked guys are.. idk that dude francis just rubs me the wrong way.. my girlfriend says i sound just like him when im on the phone with people talking about fish thou.. i swear im not a tool like that guy thou.. and you know what i dont get.. if i had a saltwater tank why would i want coral inserts.. you spend 100k on a big tank and you get fake coral? why not get real coral.. i dont get it


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

m1ke715m said:


> im from jersey so im used to the way those tanked guys are.. idk that dude francis just rubs me the wrong way.. my girlfriend says i sound just like him when im on the phone with people talking about fish thou.. i swear im not a tool like that guy thou.. and you know what i dont get.. if i had a saltwater tank why would i want coral inserts.. you spend 100k on a big tank and you get fake coral? why not get real coral.. i dont get it


I thought the same thing....only thing with expensive SPS corals it takes a lot of attention. I know when I was doing the SPS corals I spent a lot of time monitoring everything, cleaning skimmer, CO2 for calcium reactor, DE HQI metal halides, feeding, etc.....It was worth the effort but very time consuming and expensive. I was spending way too much on new corals, electricity, etc...


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2012)

ok its official id like to punch everyone of the guys in the face on fish tank kings.. am i wrong for that? and wow what a crappy african tank they made.. 100 fish with mixed mbuna males in a tank with that footprint? wtf is wrong with those guys.. that tank was horrible.. uganda fires he wants to put in with mbuna


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

m1ke715m said:


> ok its official id like to punch everyone of the guys in the face on fish tank kings.. am i wrong for that? and wow what a crappy african tank they made.. 100 fish with mixed mbuna males in a tank with that footprint? wtf is wrong with those guys.. that tank was horrible.. uganda fires he wants to put in with mbuna


That mix was TERRIBLE....did you see some of the fins on those peacocks? Shredded....

What was funny is they were talking about a hardy fish with few casualties...Can you imagine the amount of water changes needed on that tank?

I did however like them taking the cameras to the fish farm and seeing the freshwater fish. I also like the trip to look at the corals. I used to own a large reef tank and they are right about the amount of work with the high light loving corals. Lots and lots of checking. I guess if I could afford it I would have a guy come by once a day to check everything. I couldn't imagine trying to move and rehome some of those corals in a tank that deep.


----------



## csolo541 (Mar 31, 2012)

m1ke715m said:


> ok its official id like to punch everyone of the guys in the face on fish tank kings.. am i wrong for that? and wow what a crappy african tank they made.. 100 fish with mixed mbuna males in a tank with that footprint? wtf is wrong with those guys.. that tank was horrible.. uganda fires he wants to put in with mbuna


Agreed. The only guy I can stand is the 2nd in command. I feel bad for him.

The PetCo job on the last Tanked episode cracked me up. Using petco fish and decorations. Nothing against petco but I wouldnt say its show quality. The Snakes were cool tho!


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2012)

i think they have decent saltwater fish.. they dont really get many africans.. they do get a big assortment of platys and tropical fish like that thou.. anyone serious about the hobby wont buy fish from petco regardless


----------



## Tiktaalik Owner (Aug 17, 2009)

They both follow the same formula: impossible deadline creates conflict which is miraculously resolved at the last second. Despite the extravagance and ingenuity of the designs, many of the tanks are little more than wallpaper for rich people (and worse: the skateboard ramp tank).

It'd be nice to see a simple documentary about an aquarist with 50+ tanks, a week in his life. You wouldn't need impossible deadlines or sham conflicts with family members or gaudy tanks that look like nail polish bottles. The hobby is so much more interesting than that. _Why do people devote huge amounts of their time to this pursuit?_ is never asked. They give the impression that it requires no time at all, just a frantic setup followed by pretty fish to watch. The mysterious inner world of fishkeeping is ignored in favor of goofy theatrics.


----------



## csolo541 (Mar 31, 2012)

Tiktaalik Owner said:


> They both follow the same formula: impossible deadline creates conflict which is miraculously resolved at the last second. Despite the extravagance and ingenuity of the designs, many of the tanks are little more than wallpaper for rich people (and worse: the skateboard ramp tank).
> 
> It'd be nice to see a simple documentary about an aquarist with 50+ tanks, a week in his life. You wouldn't need impossible deadlines or sham conflicts with family members or gaudy tanks that look like nail polish bottles. The hobby is so much more interesting than that. _Why do people devote huge amounts of their time to this pursuit?_ is never asked. They give the impression that it requires no time at all, just a frantic setup followed by pretty fish to watch. The mysterious inner world of fishkeeping is ignored in favor of goofy theatrics.


Totally agree. I'm pretty sure even if things were going smoothly the show producers would think of some way to create a problem or drama. I'd love to see a documentary about fish farming and general aquarists too!


----------



## ChoxRox (Sep 8, 2011)

I really like FTK more up until that cichlid tank... I actually find the FTK crew more bearable than the Tanked crew. I want to punch that guy who talks without moving his lips so hard...

But I am guilty of watching both.


----------



## limpert (Aug 28, 2007)

Tanked all the way, a couple new yorkers building ridiculous tanks, forget about it...

After watching this show lately I've been seriously thinking about taking the dive into saltwater


----------



## vann59 (Jun 20, 2011)

limpert said:


> Tanked all the way, a couple new yorkers building ridiculous tanks, forget about it...
> 
> After watching this show lately I've been seriously thinking about taking the dive into saltwater


I've never seen salt water fish that hang out at the glass and watch you as you walk by. Personality, beauty, and ease of care; cichlids may be the perfect pet fish.

:fish:


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

Vann, all my salt water fish do... cichlids and marine reef fish are very similar in behavior and why they both "own" a good chunk of my dining room! LOL


----------



## vann59 (Jun 20, 2011)

Number6 said:


> Vann, all my salt water fish do... cichlids and marine reef fish are very similar in behavior and why they both "own" a good chunk of my dining room! LOL


You must treat them pretty well, most of the time, I see s/w fish just swimming around without even looking outside, unless they see the food container. I love to scuba and peruse ocean reefs, but there is definitely a maintenance and cost factor with s/w tanks. What salt water species do you have?

My Africans watch my every move, and when I go around the corner, they wait at the end of the tank to see when I am coming back.


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

my yellow tang is very reminiscent of the Discus fishes I used to own, the blue tang is not unlike a tropheus. 
The damsels and clownfish act like they belong with their distant cousins (the cichlids). 
The funniest match up is my Anthias... dead ringers for Birchardi!


----------



## vann59 (Jun 20, 2011)

Number6 said:


> my yellow tang is very reminiscent of the Discus fishes I used to own, the blue tang is not unlike a tropheus.
> The damsels and clownfish act like they belong with their distant cousins (the cichlids).
> The funniest match up is my Anthias... dead ringers for Birchardi!


So what I am hearing is they're similar to cichlids, only more work?  (just joking, but for me the cichlids are hard to beat)


----------



## AulonoKarl (Mar 9, 2012)

vann59 said:


> My Africans watch my every move, and when I go around the corner, they wait at the end of the tank to see when I am coming back.


Your cichlids are slightly creepier than mine.


----------



## vann59 (Jun 20, 2011)

AulonoKarl said:


> vann59 said:
> 
> 
> > My Africans watch my every move, and when I go around the corner, they wait at the end of the tank to see when I am coming back.
> ...


Actually, come to think of it, the ones that watch me the closest are the ones I have taught to hand feed. Since I didn't get them all at the same time, I haven't had a chance to teach them all to do that, so the more they trust and look to you as their provider, the more they would probably pay attention to you.


----------



## beachtan (Sep 25, 2008)

vann59 said:


> They're appealing to a mass audience with a low tolerance for anything that resembles going to school.


ha ha!! Good one!! :thumb:


----------



## Dawg2012 (May 10, 2012)

13razorbackfan said:


> ... They are both staged with a bunch of set ups and that drives me nuts but I know I am in the minority. I prefer shows like this old house and other shows on the DIY network that actually deal with the subject at hand instead of goofing off and joking around. I don't know....if I was a producer and I had my own show I would go this route....
> 
> Talk with customer and figure out what they want and budget.
> Talk about different kinds of tanks and set ups.
> ...


Yes give him his own show and I'll be watching it... I too hate the staged/drama aspect of all those supposed 'reality' shows.


----------



## csolo541 (Mar 31, 2012)

vann59 said:


> AulonoKarl said:
> 
> 
> > vann59 said:
> ...


If I fed myself as well as I feed my fish I'd follow me around too.


----------



## chinds78 (Jun 22, 2011)

Never seen FTK, but I will have to check it out.

Tanked is fun to watch, but has its flaws. I too wish they would focus more on the tank setups and fish and less on their personalities-which I too think are embellished for the camera. I also wish they would do less saltwater and more fresh...perhaps maybe cichlids!


----------



## rkeiger (May 28, 2004)

The thing I don't like about both shows is that when they do an African cichlid tank they completely screw it up. Both of them will put melanochromis with peacocks.


----------



## chinds78 (Jun 22, 2011)

rkeiger said:


> The thing I don't like about both shows is that when they do an African cichlid tank they completely screw it up. Both of them will put melanochromis with peacocks.


I know! Seems like the Tanked guys are very good at species selection...especially cichlids. I think they know saltwater best.


----------



## nyccichlid (Mar 24, 2005)

A friend of mine at work grew up with the skinny guy from "tanked". They are best friends. They are not putting on an act....according to him, their true personalities are what you see on the show.


----------



## beachtan (Sep 25, 2008)

I love any show about fish! Staged or not!!! : ) I think its entertaining and those women have my dream job!! : )
I would love to learn how to build acrylic tanks... someday...


----------



## BrendanMc (May 30, 2012)

You have to watch them with the mindset that they are TV shows for entertainment. While everyone here would enjoy watching a show about the intricacies of setting up and running a tank, the general public would lose interest very quickly, and the show would fail.


----------

